# Scoppia il caso Cristiano Ronaldo



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Settembre 2012)

Cristiano Ronaldo segna e non esulta: "Sono infelice". E' rottura?

Gioca, segna (anche una doppietta), ma non esulta: In casa Real Madrid si apre il caso Cristiano Ronaldo. Ieri le 'merengues' hanno battuto il Granada per 3-0, ma CR7 nonostante i due gol è apparso triste.

Poi a fine partita ha spiegato: "Non ho esultato perchè sono infelice. Si tratta di un problema professionale di cui ho già parlato con la società".

In diversi hanno pensato alla mancata vittoria dello European Player Award, il premio per il Miglior Calciatore Europeo assegnato dall'Uefa al calciatore del Barcellona, Iniesta.
"E' qualcosa che nulla ha a che fare con Iniesta - ha precisato il portoghese - Comunque, non voglio più parlare di questo, ora intendo concentrarmi solo sulle partite che devo giocare col Portogallo, che sono importantissime per la qualificazione ai prossimi Mondiali".

cm.it


----------



## chicagousait (3 Settembre 2012)

Quando si tratta di questo qui, mi escono solo insulti  Meglio nn commentare. 

E' triste, povero ragazzo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Mi sa che Diarra gli ha prospettato l'odore dei soldi russi!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Settembre 2012)

Adesso che lo viene a sapere il nostro Silvio


----------



## patriots88 (3 Settembre 2012)

c'è dietro il calvo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2012)

Vorrà un aumento di stipendio. Quelli che prende son troppo pochi,non gli bastano.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Settembre 2012)

Secondo quanto rivela Sport.es, il numero 7 del Real, in un incontro avuto sabato con Florentino Perez avrebbe chiesto al presidente di essere ceduto, senza però svelare nel dettaglio le motivazioni che lo hanno spinto a chiedere la cessione e per questo il consiglio direttivo del Real Madrd sarebbe già all’opera per indagare riguardo alle motivazioni del ‘mal di pancia’ del portoghese. Va detto però che la stampa catalana non perde occasione per tentare di minar la tranquillità dei rivali di Madrid, stesso comportamento tenuto dalla stampa


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Vorrà un aumento di stipendio. Quelli che prende son troppo pochi,non gli bastano.



Prende ancora quanto Kaka


----------



## alexandre (3 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto rivela Sport.es, il numero 7 del Real, in un incontro avuto sabato con Florentino Perez avrebbe chiesto al presidente di essere ceduto, senza però svelare nel dettaglio le motivazioni che lo hanno spinto a chiedere la cessione e per questo il consiglio direttivo del Real Madrd sarebbe già all’opera per indagare riguardo alle motivazioni del ‘mal di pancia’ del portoghese. Va detto però che la stampa catalana non perde occasione per tentare di minar la tranquillità dei rivali di Madrid, stesso comportamento tenuto dalla stampa



cioè, avrebbe chiesto di essere ceduto il giorno dopo che il mercato si è chiuso? genio

vai silvio adesso non puoi tirarti indietro


----------



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2012)

Ecco perchè non abbiamo preso Kakà!


----------



## Bawert (3 Settembre 2012)

Conoscendo Silvio... comprerebbe anche a 100 milioni.


----------



## prebozzio (3 Settembre 2012)

Dichiarazioni che trovo un po' irresponsabili, perché potrebbero minare la tranquillità della squadra.


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

Gli mancherà la passera...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Settembre 2012)

Secondo AS ha rotto con lo spogliatoio e vuole cambiare aria


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Secondo AS ha rotto con lo spogliatoio e vuole cambiare aria


E dove pensa di andare? Russia? PSG? Il Real non è che lo regala... Che tonto.


----------



## pipporo (3 Settembre 2012)

Siamo in pole


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

cioè come fa a non essere felice che gioca in un grande club e lo riempono di soldi? o fa cosi perchè vuole l'aumento o chiaramente sta soffrendo la solità rivalita contro il barca e l'ultimo premio dato a iniesta perchè chissa che caso ha vinto iniesta e lui se ne esce che e triste non poteva dirlo prima? mah mi puzza


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Chiaro messaggio d'amore a Ilvio


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2012)

E' un'apertura al Milan, finalmente s'è deciso!


----------



## ReyMilan (3 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo venga in Italia!


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

Ronaldo al Milan? state scherzando spero


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2012)

Le uniche società che possono permettersi un calciatore simile attualmente sono l'Anzhi, il Barcellona, il PSG e il Manchester City.
Per quanto credo che i calciatori oramai siano solo dei professionisti e quindi non più bandiere, mi sento comunque di escludere il Barcellona. Per me c'è in mezzo il PSG o il Manchester City, anche se la vedo difficile ritornare in Premier andando a giocare nell'altra sponda di Manchester.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Mi aspetto il titolone di tuttosport 
"Il top player era Ronaldo".Il malumore è causato dall'offerta della Juventus rifiutata da Florentino,a gennaio si farà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2012)

Allacciate i caschi, fate partire i motori: gli elicotteri rossoneri sono in decollo


----------



## almilan (3 Settembre 2012)

Silvio are you ready ???? Ormai ci hai dato la parola.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

secondo me bah tutto casino per niente,tempo la prossima partita e dice che vuoel chiudere la carriera al real firmo a vita e bla bla bla, dai almeno con sta pagliacciata le prime pagine sono sue


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2012)

infatti...per me rimane a Madrid, sta benissimo al Real
il resto sono tutte cavolate


----------



## prd7 (3 Settembre 2012)

E' deluso professionalmente perchè ha rosicato di aver perso quel trofeo dato a Iniesta, secondo me.


----------



## Snake (3 Settembre 2012)

Non capisco, contro il Barca in supercoppa non m'è sembrato così depresso anzi. E' forse successo qualcosa negli ultimi giorni? In ogni caso le uniche due squadre dove può realisticamente andare sono PSG e City, magari si porta dietro pure Mourinho.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Settembre 2012)

le ipotesi sono psg city e un clamoroso ritorno allo united secondo me,se non ricordo male c'era anche una clausola che in caso di cessione lo united doveva essere interpellato per primo,dubito vada in russia il suo obiettivo è superare messi e il barcellona,e attualmente gli unici progetti in grado di farlo oltre al real sono quelle 3 squadre,forse il chelsea come disponibilità economica...ma mi sembra troppo surreale come ipotesi,idem il bayern...boh forse c'è davvero dietro silvio  a parte gli scherzi con un eventuale cambio di società,potremmo entrare in corsa anche noi..ma siccome non ci saranno cambi di società...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2012)

Sarò curioso di capire cosa lo rattrista.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2012)

Sarà andato a battere cassa, in spagna pero i soldi non c'e ne sono ed allora avrà iniziato a frignare


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>



Esattamente. Basta un bel rinnovo di contratto per far passare tutti i malanni


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2012)

Bah; al psg non credo..hanno ibra che ne prende quasi 15...al farsa non credo, al milan non scherziamo, neanche la maglietta ci possiamo permettere, quindi o resta al real o al city.

C.Ronaldo,Tevez,Aguero,Balotelli.

Mamma mia


----------



## Dottorm (3 Settembre 2012)

Lo leggevo stamattina sul cesso.
Una storia veramente triste, un ragazzo bravissimo e umilissimo costretto a vivacchiare con uno stipendio da fame, poverino. E' davvero una vergogna.

Ma va a farti f0ttere cristina.


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Prestito quadriennale da 1,5mln con diritto di riscatto fissato a 20mln. In pratica lo prenderemmo in leasing. Vai Adriano!


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

È già nostro


----------



## esjie (3 Settembre 2012)

Fidatevi, ha voglia di Juve


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Se ha litigato con Mou sono cavoli amari.
Se ha litigato con la società vedo un duo Ronaldo-Mourinho in versione Red Devils.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Certo che ormai esistono solo i soldi eh! Mah! Comunque alla fine vedrete che otterrà l'aumento di stipendio oppure se ne andrà in qualche squadra piena di soldi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2012)

Pare che gli eliporti del milanese siano in fermento,sono stati visti decollare diversi Black Hawk,di cui uno rossonero e con un pelato a bordo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2012)

Un'unghia di Cristiano Ronaldo la possiamo comprare.
Vai Fester!


----------



## Principe (3 Settembre 2012)

Non penso pero vi i marginate Silvio che si rilancia fa la nuova discesa in campo e si presenta con cristiano Ronaldo????? Secondo me e' assolutamente possibile non probabile ma molto possibile

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Consideriamo che abbiamo un tetto ingaggi molto piu basso e che abbiamo preso un bel po' di contanti e Silvio i soldi ce li ha e se vuole veramente rifare la discesa in campo gli serve un botto un qlc che lo riporti in prima pagina tipo " Silvio e' tornato il numero 1 " io non lo escludo e' una mossa da Berlusconi


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Settembre 2012)

Incredibile. Questo prende tanti soldi da far schifo e si lamenta. Ecco, in questo caso, se gli succedesse qualcosa di male, godrei. Perchè non è possibile che c'è gente che muore di fame o non arriva a fine mese e questo qui, che prende qualcosa come 30 milioni di euro l'anno, si lamenta perchè vuole di più. Muoiano tutti costoro.


----------



## S T B (3 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non penso pero vi i marginate Silvio che si rilancia fa la nuova discesa in campo e si presenta con cristiano Ronaldo????? Secondo me e' assolutamente possibile non probabile ma molto possibile
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Consideriamo che abbiamo un tetto ingaggi molto piu basso e che abbiamo preso un bel po' di contanti e Silvio i soldi ce li ha e se vuole veramente rifare la discesa in campo gli serve un botto un qlc che lo riporti in prima pagina tipo " Silvio e' tornato il numero 1 " io non lo escludo e' una mossa da Berlusconi



con tutto il rispetto: ahahahahahah. Anche se il nano volesse non è assolutamente possibile e poi non vuole.
Questo qua è da manicomio, ma è una dimostrazione che i soldi non sono tutto e non fanno la felicità...


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Settembre 2012)

"juve ronaldo sogno possibile"

cmq che ********, potrà essere forte quanto vuole ma sti giocatori qua è meglio tenerli alla larga


----------



## Principe (3 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto: ahahahahahah. Anche se il nano volesse non è assolutamente possibile e poi non vuole.
> Questo qua è da manicomio, ma è una dimostrazione che i soldi non sono tutto e non fanno la felicità...



Io non go detto che succederà ne tanto meno che sono certo che ci proverà..... Ho detto solo Che se volesse rilanciare la sua immagine questo e' l'unico colpo che lo riporterebbe alla Ribalta non lo farà Mai...... Okey probabilmente hai ragione ma se lo volesse fare lo farebbe eccome


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

il nano spende 100 milioni per un quadro, se volesse sarebbe già a milano, il problema è che non vuole uscire neanche un centesimo per il milan


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

A me Ronaldo non è affatto simpatico.


----------



## Principe (3 Settembre 2012)

Ecco che non voglia e' un discorso ma se vuole il 7 e' già li pronto che aspetta di essere indossato con presentazione in mondovisione e lui che arriva in elicottero con cristiano


----------



## Bawert (3 Settembre 2012)

Berlusconi quando vuole un giocatore lo prende, ma Ronaldo non lo vuole.Comunque si potrebbe trovare male, e capisco che voglia andare via se fosse per questa ragione.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (3 Settembre 2012)

Non possiamo competere con la fiscalità spagnola


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non penso pero vi i marginate Silvio che si rilancia fa la nuova discesa in campo e si presenta con cristiano Ronaldo????? Secondo me e' assolutamente possibile non probabile ma molto possibile
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Consideriamo che abbiamo un tetto ingaggi molto piu basso e che abbiamo preso un bel po' di contanti e Silvio i soldi ce li ha e se vuole veramente rifare la discesa in campo gli serve un botto un qlc che lo riporti in prima pagina tipo " Silvio e' tornato il numero 1 " io non lo escludo e' una mossa da Berlusconi


Ma figurati...


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Godrei come un matto se andasse via.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

*Real Madrid, agente Ronaldo: "Dichiarazioni che non mi sorprendono"*

CALCIOMERCATO REAL MADRID AGENTE CRISTIANO RONALDO - La questione Cristiano Ronaldo ha un po' scosso l'ambiente del Real Madrid, con il centrocampista portoghese che avrebbe espresso al club il proprio malumore per varie questioni interne che stanno turbando l'animo del calciatore lusitano. Il suo agente, Jorge Mendes, intervenuto sulla questione tramite un comunicato ufficiale, ha affermato di essere assolutamente tranquillo per la situazione del suo assistito: "Le dichiarazioni di Cristiano Ronaldo si basano su ragioini che non sono in mio possesso, che spettano alla persona Cristiano Ronaldo rendere noti o meno, secondo quello che è il suo criterio. Non mi sorprendono le sue parole e molto meno ancora mi causano malessere. Chi conosce il rapporto tra me e Cristiano Ronaldo sa che lui conterà sempre sulla mia massima solidarietà".

fonte:Calcionews24


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Siamo su Ronaldo come Massa sulla pole: impossibile


----------



## Nivre (3 Settembre 2012)

Sono partiti i caschi, gli elicotteri ? Tuuuutuuuutuuummm


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2012)

Parlano di PSG interessato su a bola.
Boh sto fpf deve essere una bufola...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Settembre 2012)

bah,secondo me è un'azione studiata a tavolino con l'agente per battere ulteriormente cassa.Non vedo cosa possa volere di piu' del real,dato che in russia o in cina non ce lo vedo.E nemmeno nel psg,che è ancora un'incognita...


----------



## Snake (3 Settembre 2012)

Mi dicono dalla regia di un presunto screzio con la società. Praticamente cristina ieri avrebbe preferito non giocare e avere una giornata libera per tornare in Portogallo perchè era il giorno dell'anniversario della scomparsa del padre che è morto di alcolismo qualche anno fa, la società si sarebbe opposta. Non so se è vera sta roba ma avrebbe più senso perchè ripeto, col Barca a me tutto è sembrato tranne che depresso.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Io ho letto che ha litigato con marcello pero' pare na cavolata.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

Se va via c'è la possibilità che Berlusconi si eviri pur di averlo. Gli elicotteri sono già accesi


----------



## JulesWinnfield (4 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me non è solo un capriccio per battere cassa, non mi stupirei se se ne andasse...e solo 2 sono le destinazioni possibili: City e Psg

Ci sono anche altre squadre che economicamente potrebbero permetterselo, ma sono soluzioni improbabili...


----------



## Gollume (4 Settembre 2012)

Ha la clausola rescissoria di 1 miliardo di euro, non è uno scherzo.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2012)

Con quello che costa ci prendiamo due giocatori da 30 milioni e due da 20


----------



## Butcher (4 Settembre 2012)

Con quello che costa, Berlusconi deve vendersi Mediaset.


----------



## Nick (4 Settembre 2012)

Siamo in pole


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Settembre 2012)

con quello che costa ci tenevamo ibra e thiago..


----------



## Nick (4 Settembre 2012)

http://www.calcioline.com/2012/09/03/calciomercato-milan-cristiano-ronaldo-colpo-tra-12-mesi-168313/
D:


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Settembre 2012)

Caso Ronaldo, Perez al veleno: “Poteva uscirsene prima!”

Le frasi rilasciate da Cristiano Ronaldo nel post partita di Real Madrid-Granada hanno creato scompiglio tra le ‘merengues’. Il media ‘El Confidencial’, infatti, riporta la risposta del presidente madridista Florentino Perez a CR7, una risposta al veleno che apre a qualsiasi tipo di soluzione, anche a quella più drammatica per i ‘blancos’:”Perché ci dici questo a mercato chiuso e non una settimana prima?” sarebbero state le parole del massimo dirigente del Real. Parole che potrebbero aprire a scenari incredibili all’interno dell’ ambiente madridista .


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

L'anno prossimo torna a Manchester, se sponda United o sponda City non lo so, ma a Madrid non ha ancora vita lunga.

Dubito comunque sia una questione di aumento.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Settembre 2012)

«City, follie per Ronaldo». L'agente di CR7: «Io so»

In Inghilterra tabloid scatenati dopo le dichiarazioni del portoghese. Il suo procuratore rivela: «So qual è il problema ma spetta solo a lui decidere se rivelarlo o meno»
martedì 04 settembre 2012

MADRID - I problemi di Cristiano Ronaldo? Non è l'unico a conoscerli, almeno stando a quanto afferma Jorge Mendes, procuratore del giocatore: «Ovviamente so qual è il problema di Cristiano Ronaldo, le sue ragioni. Ma tocca solo a lui decidere se renderle pubbliche o meno», ha detto l'agente attraverso un comunicato pubblicato sul sito web della Gestifute, la sua agenzia di rappresentanza. «Le sue dichiarazioni non mi hanno sorpreso né mi hanno causato problemi, i miei rapporti con lui sono ben conosciuti da chi ci è vicino e lui sa che avrà sempre il mio appoggio», la conclusione della nota.

INGHILTERRA, TABLOID SCATENATI - Ovviamente le parole di CR7 hanno scatenato di nuovo il calciomercato, soprattutto in Inghilterra dove si inseguono le voci di un Manchester City pronto all'offerta più grande di sempre per un calciatore: oltre cento milioni di euro per la clausola rescissoria del portoghese e un contratto ancora più principesco di quello attuale, che lo vede guadagnare una decina di milioni di euro l'anno ma al decimo posto mondiale dietro nomi come Eto'o, Ibrahimovic, Rooney, Touré, Aguero, Drogba, Torres, il brasiliano Conca e Messi. «Il Manchester City di Mancini è pronto a cessioni eccellenti per alleggerire il monte ingaggi e puntare tutto sul portoghese quest'estate», scrive il Daily Star, seguito dal Daily Mail che vede interessati all'incredibile affare anche Manchester United e Paris Saint Germain.

cds


----------



## Cm Punk (4 Settembre 2012)

è una questione di aumento
Ma in questo momento non credo che il real si possa mantenere un aumento dell'ingaggio ed eventuale aumento della tassazione che dal 24% passerebbe al 52 %
Secondo me il psg potrebbe fare follie.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Con quello che costa, Berlusconi deve vendersi Mediaset.



A dire il vero con i soldi che ha il Berlusca può permettersi anche di pagarlo il doppio, però non vuole spendere, strano


----------



## Principe (4 Settembre 2012)

C'è forse qualcuno che non ha idea di quanto soldi abbia il Berlusca


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2012)

Se parliamo di tassazione in Francia son messi pure peggio che in Spagna per la cronaca. Io non penso che una società come il Real possa permettersi di perdere un giocatore del genere solo per una questione economica, se è quello il problema state pur certi che cristina rimane a Madrid. Poi sento parlare del Manchester United, ma con quali soldi lo prenderebbero? Il Manchester più di 30 massimo 40 mil in una sessione di mercato non si può permettere di spendere, questo costa minimo (ma proprio minimo) il doppio.


----------



## Solo (4 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> C'è forse qualcuno che non ha idea di quanto soldi abbia il Berlusca


Ma cosa vuol dire? Ha i soldi per comprarsi tutto il Real, ok. Ma se non ha intenzione di farlo è inutile anche solo parlarne.


----------



## LeonFlare (4 Settembre 2012)

Se proprio decide di andare via torna a Manchester (sponda UTD). 
Per chi pensa che possa arrivare in Italia forse è rimasto negli anni 90-2000.


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2012)

In Italia non viene più manco Berbatov. 

Giocatori del genere (fuoriclasse assoluti) forse non li rivedremo mai più nel nostro campionato.


----------



## E81 (4 Settembre 2012)

magari andrà pure lui in Russia, là sembra che di cifre da spendere ne hanno, vedi Zenit


----------



## Jino (4 Settembre 2012)

Mi pare chiaro che il suo malumore derivi dall'ingaggio. Ha 27 anni, chiaro stia cercando un bel quinquiennale ancora più ricco per arrivare ad oltre trentanni ben messo. Il Real dal canto suo credo proprio voglia aspettare per il rinnovo, scadenza 2015, vuole mantenere la tassazione ridotta per almeno 1-2 stagioni ancora. 

Certo chi prendere Ronaldo? Qualche squadra in campionati di basso profilo, cosa che non credo alletti CR7 oppure in premier il City o Chelsea. La vedo dura francamente per Ronaldo andar via da Madrid.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

a Madrid è un Re, per me va via fra 2-3 anni...adesso ha l'opportunità di aprire un ciclo vincente visto che il Barca di Guardiola non c'è più


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2012)

Si parla tanto di crisi delle squadre spagnole, ma intanto il Real ha preso Modric per 45 milioni e si permette di tenere un giocatore da 10 milioni all'anno come Kakà in tribuna, fregandosene di tutto.
I problemi economici vengono tirati fuori solo dai dirigenti a cui fa comodo, per giustificare la scarsa voglia di investire.

Non penso che il Real abbia particolari problemi a fare un ritocco di ingaggio a Ronaldo, al massimo deciderà di liberarsi di Kakà a gennaio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si parla tanto di crisi delle squadre spagnole, ma intanto il Real ha preso Modric per 45 milioni e si permette di tenere un giocatore da 10 milioni all'anno come Kakà in tribuna, fregandosene di tutto.
> I problemi economici vengono tirati fuori solo dai dirigenti a cui fa comodo, per giustificare la scarsa voglia di investire.
> 
> Non penso che il Real abbia particolari problemi a fare un ritocco di ingaggio a Ronaldo, al massimo deciderà di liberarsi di Kakà a gennaio.



Modric però l'hanno preso con le cessioni di Diarra-Sahin-Granero-Altintop-Canales-Gago...da questi hanno ricavato 33 milioni (non ho calcolato i stipendi)


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

non gli bastano 10 milioni annui 

Invece il Real ha problemi ad alzare l'ingaggio a Ronaldo, in quando la tassazione per uno stipendio superiore, passerebbe da mi pare il 29% attuale, ad oltre il 50%.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> non gli bastano 10 milioni annui



Poverino, dice che è tristissimo... chi non sarebbe triste e sconsolato con 10 milioni annui di stipendio e Irina come fidanzata da bombare ogni sera?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (4 Settembre 2012)

Io gli metterei una zappa in mano e lo manderei a lavorare sul serio...è sbruffone, antipatico e sprezzante, mai potuto soffrire.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Settembre 2012)

Infelice ma non mercenario, Cristiano Ronaldo fa chiarezza: "Un giorno capiranno che non è per soldi, garantisco ai tifosi il mio impegno per il Real Madrid"
L'asso portoghese rompe il silenzio e risponde ai critici, che lo accusano di pensare soltanto ad un aumento: "Ho troppo rispetto per me e per il Real Madrid".


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

"That I am feeling sad and have expressed this sadness has created a huge stir. I am accused of wanting more money, but one day it will be shown that this is not the case. At this point, I just want to guarantee to the Real Madrid fans that my motivation, dedication, commitment and desire to win all competitions will not be affected. I have too much respect for myself and for Real Madrid to ever give less to the club than all I am capable of. Abrazos to all madridistas"


Bah.

ed ecco la mia risposta, dal suo commento facebook:


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Settembre 2012)

Real Madrid, Ronaldo: "Triste, ma non è questione di soldi""​




CRISTIANO RONALDO, REAL MADRID, TWITTER - Cristiano Ronaldo scrive sulla sua pagina Twitter a seguito dello scalpore che le sue dichiarazioni post Real Madrid - Granada hanno suscitato. Il talento assicura pieno impegno con la maglia del Real sulle spalle:

“Il fatto che mi senta triste e che abbia espresso questa tristezza ha suscitato enorme scalpore. Mi si accusa di volere più soldi, ma un giorno sarà dimostrato che non è questo il caso. A questo punto voglio solo garantire ai tifosi del Real Madrid che la mia motivazione, dedizione, impegno e voglia di vincere tutte le competizioni non saranno scalfiti. Ho troppo rispetto per me stesso e per il Real Madrid per dare meno al club di tutto quello che sono in grado di dare. Un abbraccio a tutti i tifosi”

fonte:calcionews24


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Settembre 2012)

Perez su CR7: "Perchè ha parlato ora a mercato chiuso?"​
Come era immaginabile, il presidente del Real Madrid, Florentino Perez, non ha certo apprezzato le dichiarazioni di malumore di Cristiano Ronaldo, arrivate proprio dopo la chiusura del mercato, cosa che ha portato il patron blancos a chiedersi il motivo di questa tempistica come riporta "ElConfiencial.com": "Perchè ci dice queste cose adesso che il mercato è chiuso e non ce le ha dette una settimana fa?".

fonte:MN


----------



## S T B (4 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Infelice ma non mercenario, Cristiano Ronaldo fa chiarezza: "Un giorno capiranno che non è per soldi, garantisco ai tifosi il mio impegno per il Real Madrid"
> L'asso portoghese rompe il silenzio e risponde ai critici, che lo accusano di pensare soltanto ad un aumento: "Ho troppo rispetto per me e per il Real Madrid".



ahahahahah buona questa. Andrà dove va Mourinho, quasi sicuramente in inghilterra al city o al psg se cacciano ancelotti. A studio sport dicevano che mourinho è uno della triade che ha voce in capitolo nella dirigenza del club e ha consigliato a ronaldo di andare a chiedere l'aumento il giorno dopo la chiusura del mercato e in sua assenza. 
Il Real comunque non gli aumenterà mai lo stipendio perché ci rimetterebbe troppo e si libererebbe volentieri di lui e di mourinho (per la questione modric).


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Settembre 2012)

Cristiano Ronaldo triste? C'entra il Milan! Che strano intreccio con il Real Madrid e Kakà...
L'asso portoghese, secondo la stampa spagnola, non avrebbe avuto il ritocco dell'ingaggio promesso dal Real. Motivo? La mancata cessione al Milan di Kakà.

I protagonisti, oltre all'asso portoghese, sono Kakà ed il Milan. Il Real Madrid, infatti, aveva promesso a Ronaldo un ritocco dell'ingaggio a fine stagione.

Ritocco che non è mai arrivato proprio per colpa della mancata cessione di Kakà ai rossoneri. Florentino Perez aveva fatto male i conti: i 25 milioni richiesti per la cessione di Ricky non sono mai arrivati.

Niente ritocchino, quindi, per il povero Cristiano che è entrato in una comprensibilissima depressione. A consolarlo ci haprovato Mourinho: "Non devi avere dubbi, qui sei importante. Devi sentirti amato. Ne parleremo quando sarai tornato (dal ritiro con la Nazionale) ma devi sapere che siamo qui per ascoltarti e aiutarti".

E lo stesso Kakà che lo ha indicato come "fondamentale per il Real Madrid". Ok, ma siamo sicuri che l'affetto sia più importante dei milioni per CR7?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

Clamoroso City: 200 milioni per Ronaldo


L'altro ieri si parlava di 120 milioni, oggi la cifra è già salita a 200 milioni. Ci sarebbe una cifra del genere, infatti, dietro alla presunta 'depressione' di Cristiano Ronaldo in casa Real Madrid. A rivelarlo è il quotidiano spagnolo As, molto vicino alle questioni della società merengue. 

Secondo As, nell'ultima sessione di mercato il Manchester City avrebbe fatto capire al Real Madrid di essere pronto a offrire addirittura 200 milioni di euro per prendere l'attaccante portoghese (al quale sarebbe stato proposto un ingaggio di 20 milioni di euro a stagione). 

L'offerta pazzesca, presentata dall'agente di Ronaldo, Jorge Mendes, a Florentino Perez, sarebbe stata respinta al mittente dal presidente del club campione di Spagna. E da lì, da quel rifiuto, deriverebbe il mal di pancia di Ronaldo.

Ma non finisce qui: lo sceicco Mansour, proprietario del City, sognerebbe anche di avere Josè Mourinho sulla panchina sulla quale ora siede Roberto Mancini.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamoroso City: 200 milioni per Ronaldo
> 
> 
> L'altro ieri si parlava di 120 milioni, oggi la cifra è già salita a 200 milioni. Ci sarebbe una cifra del genere, infatti, dietro alla presunta 'depressione' di Cristiano Ronaldo in casa Real Madrid. A rivelarlo è il quotidiano spagnolo As, molto vicino alle questioni della società merengue.
> ...



Questi sono malati, sceicchi del kaiser.


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia...beati beati beati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

Real Madrid, a breve un comunicato sulla situazione di Ronaldo​
Si dovrebbe placare, almeno per il momento, la querelle tra Real Madrid e Cristiano Ronaldo. Il club spagnolo infatti starebbe preparando un comunicato stampa, che verrà firmato anche dal giocatore, in cui si ribadirà l'intenzione del club madrileno di estendere il contratto del portoghese fino dopo il 2015. 

fonte:TMW


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2012)

Mah secondo me sono notizie senza fondamento, il city quest'anno non ha voluto spendere..Mancini ha rotto le scatole gli hanno preso all'ultimo giorno javi garcia..

Ma non penso che vadano a spendere 200mil per ronaldo, giocatore di 28 anni che al massimo ha altri 2 anni sulle gambe..


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

ma appunto io non ci credo di questa presunta offerta, alla fine gli rinnoveranno il contratto con aumento e finisce li


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

Bah, i giocatori sono dei privilegiati e si sentono sempre più giocatori "tristi". I contratti ormai valgono meno di zero, quanto vorrei in questo senso il calcio tornasse come 20 anni fa, quando i contratti veramente si rispettavano.


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2012)

Sinceramente il city con quella rosa puo' tranquillamente giocarsela su tutti i fronti.
Ci mancherebbe che adesso spendano ogni estate 100 milioni .. se capiteranno le occasioni ci saranno come sempre, altrimenti compreranno i nastasic e co a 15/20 milioni


----------



## JulesWinnfield (9 Settembre 2012)

Prolungare il contratto sarebbe una garanzia? Ormai la scadenza non viene rispettata quasi da nessuno. Se ci fosse un adeguamento (viste le cifre folli delle offerte di cui si è parlato in questi giorni) allora potrei anche crederci ad una pace tra CR7 e il Real... ma prolungare il contratto non assicura nulla


----------



## Hammer (9 Settembre 2012)

Ma cosa vuole il City dai, hanno la rosa nettamente più fornita d'Inghilterra specialmente dal punto di vista offensivo. Hanno vinto il campionato all'ultimo minuto solo perchè hanno un incapace in panca, con un allenatore vero la Premier sarebbe stata chiusa da giornate


----------



## Cutolo™ (9 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me sono notizie senza fondamento, il city quest'anno non ha voluto spendere..Mancini ha rotto le scatole gli hanno preso all'ultimo giorno javi garcia..
> 
> Ma non penso che vadano a spendere 200mil per ronaldo, giocatore di 28 anni che al massimo ha altri 2 anni sulle gambe..



Calma...Ronaldo ha uno strapotere fisico che pochi hanno...per me può fare altri 4 anni di livello


----------



## DexMorgan (9 Settembre 2012)

Solo altri 4? 

Questo potrà anche essere una fighetta, un isterico, etc. Ma ha la testa da calciatore, non andrà mai e poi mai a svernare in america prima dei 35 o 36 anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Solo altri 4?
> 
> Questo potrà anche essere una fighetta, un isterico, etc. Ma ha la testa da calciatore, non andrà mai e poi mai a svernare in america prima dei 35 o 36 anni.



calcola che sta su questi livelli dalla stagione 2006/2007, quindi sono già 6 anni e sono tanti...per me massimo 3-4 anni farà a questi livelli


----------



## Cutolo™ (10 Settembre 2012)

Appunto, altrimenti sarebbe una macchina da guerra *****. Però tornando alla questione di tifo'o anche solo per due anni lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi. Cioè Cristiano Ronaldo, ripeto CRISTIANO RONALDO


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2012)

Real: rinnovo a vita per C. Ronaldo​
E' iniziata per il Real Madrid l'operazione "far tornare il sorriso a Cristiano Ronaldo". Secondo Marca, quotidiano spagnolo, la dirigenza Merengues sarebbe pronta viziare l'attaccante portoghese con un nuovo contratto a vita con uno stipendio annuale da 15 milioni di euro. Tra mercoledì e giovedì è prevista una riunione tra il presidente Florentino Perez, CR7, l'allenatore Josè Mourinho e il l'agente dei due Jorge Mendes.

fonte:http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.i...89246/real-rinnovo-a-vita-per-c-ronaldo.shtml


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

se è vera si dovrebbe vergognare


----------



## Vinz (12 Settembre 2012)

Beh, avrebbe pure ragione


----------



## GioNF (12 Settembre 2012)

Torres è un altro genio.
10,8 milioni, più di Messi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Beh, avrebbe pure ragione



Conca eroe indiscusso


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2012)

CR7:"Voglio vincere tutto col Real"​
CR7: resto al Real Madrid

La "tristezza" di Cristiano Ronaldo sembra passata. Parola del diretto interessato, che dal suo profilo Facebook tranquillizza i tifosi. "La mia priorità non è il contratto, ma vincere tutte le partite e tutti i trofei disponibili con i miei compagni di squadra del Real Madrid", ha detto l'asso dei blancos, smentendo dunque le voci sul suo futuro lontano da Madrid e ribadendo l'intenzione di restare alla corte di Mourinho.

Mal di pancia? Tristezza? Acqua passata per CR7, che ora vuole pensare soltanto al Real, chiarendo una volta per tutte la sua volontà di rimanere. Il portoghese è rientrato in Spagna dopo gli impegni con la nazionale contro Lussemburgo e Azerbaigian e non sembra voler sentir più parlare delle voci di mercato che l'hanno rincorso per tutta la sosta.

Dopo i due gol segnati senza esultare con la maglia del Real, Ronaldo torna a disposizione di Mourinho senza riserve. "Ora è arrivato il momento di tornare a pensare al mio club", ha detto CR7, tranquillizzando i tifosi le dirigenza madridista. Un messaggio chiaro, seguito anche dai fatti. Fra tutti gli internazionali impegnati con le rispettive nazionali, Cristiano Ronaldo è stato infatti il primo a presentarsi a Madrid. Forse a fargli tornare il sorriso è stata la super offerta dei dirigenti del Real, pronti a siglare un contratto a vita con tanti zeri.

fonte:http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.i.../89339/cr7voglio-vincere-tutto-col-real.shtml


beh ci credo gli danno l'aumento ci credo che gli e passata la tristezza


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Settembre 2012)

Caso Cristiano Ronaldo/ Clamoroso: Mourinho lo umilia davanti ai compagni

CASO CRISTIANO RONALDO CLAMOROSO MOURINHO LO UMILIA DAVANTI AI COMPAGNI/ Madrid- Josè Mourinho non guarda in faccia a nessuno: uno dei motivi del caso Ronaldo scoppiato circa due settimane fa potrebbe essere stato causato proprio dal tecnico portoghese: come riportato dal Mundo Deportivo infatti, dopo il match perso contro il Getafe, il tecnico ha mostrato un breve video a tutti i calciatori con le immagini della sconfitta e nel filmato molte volte viene ripreso un Ronaldo svogliato e poco brillante. Le immagini hanno colpito nell’orgoglio il campione lusitano, che probabilmente lo hanno portato poi a rilasciare le ormai celebri dichiarazioni relative alla sua tristezza.

calciomercatoweb


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Conca eroe indiscusso


Il Guangzhou che va a spendere 10 milioni annui per avere nientepopò di meno che Dario Conca.
Tourè pure è un altro eroe.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

ma manco Aguero scherza a quasi 13 mln annui!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2012)

'Sì, Ronaldo può lasciare il Real Madrid'​
"Cristiano Ronaldo può lasciare il Real Madrid". Una frase forte, che di fatto apre a scenari di mercato inimmaginabili sino a qualche mese fa. E a rilanciare questo scenario non è una persona qualunque, ma quel Ramon Calderon già patron del Real: "In passato ci fu una situazione analoga con Robinho - precisa - lo avevo comprato per 24 milioni di euro e venduto al Manchester City per 48. Direi che è stato un buon affare...".

Poi Calderon aumenta: "Se un giocatore non vuole restare in una squadra, è meglio che vada via". Una frase forte, che di fatto conferma tutti i rumors usciti nel recente passato.

Rumors che vorrebbero Cristiano Ronaldo quale possibile nuovo acquisto del Manchester City. A riguardo ne ha parlato Aleksandar Kolarov: "Ronaldo? E' un giocatore speciale, il migliore al mondo con Messi...". A buon intenditor....

fonte:http://www.calciomercato.com/mercato/cristiano-ronaldo-puo-lasciare-il-real-madrid-101116


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2012)

Mou: "CR7? Basta che giochi così"​


"Se Cristiano è triste ma gioca come sta facendo, perfetto così". Chiare le parole di Josè Mourinho sulla presunta infelicità del suo fuoriclasse. Il tecnico del Triplete si interessa solo del comportamento in campo dell'attaccante: "Gioca al massimo e segna, aiuta la squadra, è esemplare negli allenamenti, non mi preoccupo di altre cose che non sono fondamentali". Secondo Mou la polemica relativa al portoghese "è stata utile solo per i media".

Nessun problema, insomma, con Cristiano Ronaldo anzi Mourinho pensa che tutto questo caso sia stato creato dai giornalisti per poter scrivere e parlare di qualcosa: "Vi ha regalato quindici giorni di titoli durante la sosta per le nazionali. Lui ha bisogno solo di pace, tranquillità e di giocare a calcio, che è quello che gli piace fare. E sia io che il pubblico dobbiamo solo valutare la sua prestazione in campo, se al minuto 80 non lo vedo bene lo sostituisco e metto dentro un altro". 

Fine di una polemica che, per il tecnico portoghese, non è mai nemmeno cominciata: "Io penso solo al bene della mia squadra, se non vinciamo mi ammazzano, idem se i giocatori non stanno bene. Cristiano fa benissimo da due anni e il merito è suo al 99%, solo l'1% è merito mio".

fonte:http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.i...oli/89449/mou-cr7-basta-che-giochi-cosi.shtml


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2012)

Ronaldo dovrebbe pensare a vincere tutto per non essere ricordato come il numero 2...non all'aumento


----------



## Sesfips (14 Settembre 2012)

Che schifezza!
Ormai, nella vita, contano solo e soltanto i soldi.


----------



## Milangirl (14 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ronaldo dovrebbe pensare a vincere tutto per non essere ricordato come il numero 2...non all'aumento



quoto... e penso che meglio del Real non puo' chiedere...è una squadra piena zeppa di campioni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> quoto... e penso che meglio del Real non puo' chiedere...è una squadra piena zeppa di campioni



infatti...


----------

